# Is eating coffee creamer bad for health?



## CookiesMilk (Oct 27, 2010)

I love to eat the Nestle Coffee Creamer as I absolutely love the taste of it... 

It looks like this: http://lh5.ggpht.com/_yApw4gLxzGU/SWM4XD3p...coffee-mate.jpg

A big pack with small pack in it. I already ate 5 packet of the coffee creamer.. It's in power form. Now I'm sucking on the emptied packet now.. Eager to get another one now..

I ask this because I heard that people says coffee creamer isn't good for health.. Is it????


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 27, 2010)

Most people say that too much of everything is bad for you so probably, yes.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wouldn't have a clue, So I'll just recommend you to find a health site or something like that and ask there. =)


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2010)

It's either powdered milk or vegetable fats (depends from brand to brand), and too much fat is, well, fattening. Like Infinite Zero said, too much of anything is bad. Check the calorie content on the package.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 29, 2010)

I drink my coffee with whole milk, good shit that is. Muscle Milk also tastes better with whole milk.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 29, 2010)

I know people that have had coffee creamer in their coffee every day since they started drinking coffee (months and years and years and years) and they are healthy as a horse so I think it depends on what you DO after you drink it..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think they're referring to actually eating the creamer rather than just having it in coffee.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Oct 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 is correct


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh well.... Uhhh yeah that's pretty bad I'mma say... Because not only does it taste gritty and just horrible.... It's just not good for you by itself. Too much fat and what not going in at one time. Because I'm sure you aren't just taking a single spoonful and being done..


----------

